# [GWT] Extra Zeile mit Details onClick (FlexTable)



## lordcarlos (24. Nov 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe ein FlexTable mit mehreren spalten.

```
______________________________
| Titel |  Datum | Foo | Bar |
|----------------------------|
|  bla1 | heute | nein | ja  |
|  bla2 |gestern| fooo | ja  |
|  bla3 | heute | nein | ja  |
|  bla4 | heute | nein | ja  |
|----------------------------|
```

Ich Mochte jetzt das man auf eine *Reihe clicken* kann und direkt dadrunter mehr details sieht. Sozusagen eine Zeile mit einem Panel hinzufuegen was genau so breit ist wie die Zeile und nicht nur die Zelle. Und auch hoeher als eine Zeile.
Sowas aehnliches wie ein StackLayoutPanel, aber da kann man wohl den "header" nicht so gut anpassen.


Jetzt wo ich das hier gerade niederschreibe bekomme ich das Gefuehl das sowas wohl nicht mit einem FlexTable funktionieren wird. 

Vielleicht ein *HorizontalPanel* und den mit einem selbsgebauten Panel fuellen der eine Zeile FlexPanel enthaelt?

Plus punkte wenn sich die Details mit einer animation ausklappen.

```
______________________________
| Titel |  Datum | Foo | Bar |
|----------------------------|
|  bla1 | heute | nein | ja  |
|  bla2 |gestern| fooo | ja  |
|  bla3 | heute | nein | ja  |
|     DETAILS ZU bla3        |
|     DETAILS ZU bla3        |
|  bla4 | heute | nein | ja  |
|----------------------------|
```


----------



## lordcarlos (25. Nov 2011)

*bump*
Jemand eine Idee wie man das realisieren koennte? *Egal ob mit FelxTable oder was anderen!*


----------



## lordcarlos (25. Nov 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe es geloest. Man kann doch tatsaechlich ein Panel in ein FlexTable packen:

```
int newRowIndex = auctionFlexTable.insertRow(1);
FlexCellFormatter f = (FlexCellFormatter) auctionFlexTable.getCellFormatter();
f.setColSpan(newRowIndex, 0, 4);
auctionFlexTable.setWidget(newRowIndex, 0, searchPanel);
```

Dazu ein wenig code was das panel wieder entfernt und die Reihe loescht.


----------

